# DIY Bay Rum Blend



## Zany_in_CO (Mar 29, 2017)

MARY'S DIY BAY RUM BLEND
Shared with permission from the author.


> Mary wrote: _We have a Dominican customer who was thrilled to see our homemade bay rum as she has relatives send her real bay rum from Dominica.
> _
> 4 bay leaves
> 2 whole allspice
> ...


TRUE LIME - Ingredients: crystallized citric acid, lime juice, lime oil - comes in packets. I found it at King Soopers so check your Local Grocery Store, Walmart, Target, Amazon. 

https://www.truelemonstore.com


----------

